# Got 2 Southdown sheep today - lack of hay victims



## Royd Wood (Oct 25, 2012)

Two beautiful ewes from a lovley place but they are so short of hay (just like us but I will scrape through)
Robbie the Romney ram got all excited and got down to neck nibbling straight off the bat - any lambs will be terminal but thats ok

In the back of the Dodge Grand animal shipper







a few of the flock wander over






Welcome to your new world and a life with Robbie


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Oct 25, 2012)

Yor new girls look lovely!!!!   
Lol, Your Grand Animal Shipper is a one of a kind! Brought your new sheep home with class, no wonder Robbie was excited!!!


----------



## bonbean01 (Oct 25, 2012)

Congratulations on your lovely new sheep!!!!!  Up until last year, any sheep we bought were transported in the back of our minivan with one of us back there petting it/them, giving treats and it worked well...had a strong tarp on the floor for any poops or pees, but they never did that while riding.  We built a a transport cage last year that fits in our trailer and that works great and no longer do one of us have to sit back there.  Minivan worked just fine...just too hard though when bringing one to the processor...something about loving on them and having them look in your eyes with their lovely soft trusting eyes that killed us.  Still not easy, but better than the close contact on their way to freezer camp.

Hope you find plenty of hay!!!!!


----------



## BrownSheep (Oct 25, 2012)

Been there! Beautiful sheep!


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Oct 25, 2012)




----------



## RemudaOne (Oct 26, 2012)

They look great! Congratulations 

ETA: By the way, your pasture looks awesome!


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Oct 26, 2012)




----------



## Bridgemoof (Oct 26, 2012)

Oh the sheep are adorable! They would be on my no cull list for sure, since they are so CUTE! Congratulations on your acquisition.


----------



## SheepGirl (Oct 26, 2012)

good looking sheep!


----------



## Cornish Heritage (Oct 26, 2012)

OOH! Congratulations! And yes your pasture looks in way better condition than ours! 

LOL! I remember picking up our first bottle calf in the back of our mini van - WAY back when! What a mess - he "squit" everywhere. It was certainly a stinky ride home. 

Liz


----------



## Southdown (Oct 29, 2012)

Cute.  We've done some pretty "redneck" transporting of sheep.  We had one customer come to buy two ewes and she showed up with a dog kennel.  It was such a joke.  We ended up building her a wooden "pen" made out of pallets.  When we hauled some sheep home that we purchased, we had them in a homemade trailer, pulled with an economy car equipped with a hitch.  We had a cop follow us part way home.  Not sure if he thought we were crazy or what.


----------



## Kellykidz (Oct 30, 2012)

Southdown said:
			
		

> Cute.  We've done some pretty "redneck" transporting of sheep.  We had one customer come to buy two ewes and she showed up with a dog kennel.  It was such a joke.  We ended up building her a wooden "pen" made out of pallets.  When we hauled some sheep home that we purchased, we had them in a homemade trailer, pulled with an economy car equipped with a hitch.  We had a cop follow us part way home.  Not sure if he thought we were crazy or what.


We have a big dog and when we bought 3 shetland lambs we put them in our dog crate.  Could have fit 3 more in it easily.


----------



## Royd Wood (Oct 30, 2012)

Southdown said:
			
		

> Cute.  We've done some pretty "redneck" transporting of sheep.  We had one customer come to buy two ewes and she showed up with a dog kennel.  It was such a joke.  We ended up building her a wooden "pen" made out of pallets.  When we hauled some sheep home that we purchased, we had them in a homemade trailer, pulled with an economy car equipped with a hitch.  We had a cop follow us part way home.  Not sure if he thought we were crazy or what.


Redneck  Everyone around here says we fit in well with the things we get up to
Collecting ewes in a dog crate  - those two ewes on the pic filled the back of the Dodge and you would have laughed at me trying to lift em in - never knew how big Southdowns get


----------



## Cornish Heritage (Oct 30, 2012)

LOL! Richard talks about us being rednecks every time we butcher an animal as the "hanging tree" is right on the road side of the house so all coming by can see what we are doing! Thankfully we are not on a busy road - it's gravel so folks have to drive slowly. If we were on a busy road I think we would cause some accidents from folks rubbernecking. 

Big redneck & hillbilly country around here - no offense meant, it's just the truth. 

Liz


----------

